# Look dad...aint you proud?



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Then you could cut it out and sell it on Ebay!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Shelby!!! Keep up the good work. LOL That is why I just did spot cleaning till Bama was potty trained then did a big carpet cleaning.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Puppies are so much fun!


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

Haha! I've been steam cleaning like crazy.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Its stories like this that make me happy we had all tile floors in our house when we were potty training Sam. LOL


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

LMAO!! "Portrait of the Virgin Mary"...... That was cute!!......


----------

